# Adding a new hard disk



## captainoi1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I need help with adding a new hard disk. I installed one hard disk on my freebsd FreeBSD. The hard disk previously had a Windows (NTFS) partition. In sysinstall, *I* have deleted all the partition using fdisk. Everything look successful. When I go to disklabel to create the label, *I*'m getting an error message when trying to save the new label 
	
	



```
error mounting /dev/ada0s1d on /data: No such file or directory
```

I check in /dev/, but can't find a device ada0s1d. Question, AFAIK, freebsd FreeBSD will automatically create when it detects a new device, but why not in _my_ freebsd FreeBSD?

FYI, *I*'m using Freebsd FreeBSD 9.1.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2013)

Show the output of `gpart show`.

Do not use `sysinstall` any more.  It is obsolete, does not understand GPT partitioning, and is deprecated.


----------



## captainoi1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi @wblock@,

Refer below for the output. 
The issue was with ada0


```
gpart show 
=>       34  234441581  ada0  GPT  (111G)
         34     206814        - free -  (101M)
     206848     262144     2  ms-reserved  (128M)
     468992  233971712     3  linux-data  (111G)
  234440704        911        - free -  (455k)

=>      34  78163180  ada1  GPT  (37G)
        34       128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162  73400192     2  freebsd-ufs  (35G)
  73400354   3907584     3  freebsd-swap  (1.9G)
  77307938    855276        - free -  (417M)
```


----------



## captainoi1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi @wblock@,

I managed to delete and create the partition using gpart. But the device name is much different than I used to work with. Thank you. will read more on gpart about the issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there anything on ada0 you want to save?  If not, the easiest way would be to delete all the partitions on it and recreate them.  Disk Setup On FreeBSD shows how to set up a bootable disk.  Skip the bootcode step if you don't want it to be bootable.


----------

